# A Question for the Mathmatically Advanced!



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

OK, heres the question. Is there a formula that can show you, at certain distances, how far the arrow will move down range corresponding with the movement of your pin?

:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:

Any comments welcome!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't tell you word for word, but you will have to multiply and divide and use the measurements of how much you move your pin, the speed of your bow, how far you are shooting and so on, but that's all I can help you with.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

just punch in to archers advantage


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

PSE CRAZY said:


> just punch in to archers advantage



Hey can you post a link plz?
thanks:smile:


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

the quafratics formula might work, it measures the arc, and i guess you could sight your pins in.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

the quafratics formula might work, it measures the arc, and i guess you could sight your pins in. 

*quadratics*


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> Hey can you post a link plz?
> thanks:smile:


you have to purchase it online and download it


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

that's what they made ontarget2 for. Buy it on the internet. Great deal!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, it's simple physics (all things fall at 9.8 m/s, take the speed and use this to determine the arch and the time in flight, etc. ...). But I'd rather not, because physcs is the devil and shooting barebow your subconscious picks up the arrows flight at the observed distance (ever wonder why longbow and recurve shootes can shoot so accurately so quickly without bothering to judge the distance?)


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone it has helped alot!!!! :happy:


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

the ballistics formula is a calculus derivative.. best to get one of those programs and plug in the numbers.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> Yes, it's simple physics (all things fall at 9.8 m/s, take the speed and use this to determine the arch and the time in flight, etc. ...). But I'd rather not, because physcs is the devil and shooting barebow your subconscious picks up the arrows flight at the observed distance (ever wonder why longbow and recurve shootes can shoot so accurately so quickly without bothering to judge the distance?)


Take that and also apply gravity affecting the mass of the arrow, fricton of air speed against the KE of the arrow and over all deceleration of the KE/inertia velocity......Simple:thumbs_up:?
just think that since we have gravity on earth, the arrow well loose velocity, so the further the distance the the higher you well have to aim to hit the spot, I dont know if you can get an exact formula because all cams are different.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

SUVAT equations on a decent vector plot should have you sorted. Im off to a lecture know tho so dont have the time to sketch out what i mean.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> that's what they made ontarget2 for. Buy it on the internet. Great deal!


I downloaded the trail version is pretty impressive.
thanks slayer:thumbs_up


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

buglebuster said:


> Take that and also apply gravity affecting the mass of the arrow, fricton of air speed against the KE of the arrow and over all deceleration of the KE/inertia velocity......Simple:thumbs_up:?
> just think that since we have gravity on earth, the arrow well loose velocity, so the further the distance the the higher you well have to aim to hit the spot, I dont know if you can get an exact formula because all cams are different.


No, the mass of the arrow has absolutely nothing effect on how gravity effects it. Shoot an arrow straight and then drop one from the same height- they will land at the same time. Now drop a heavy hunting arrow and a light carbon arrow. Same time.

The KE shoudn't effect the flight at all. And only with very large feathers (like mine) does air friction begin to affect flight. 

Just caclualte the angle of elevation with the speed of the arrow with the gravitational acceleration. Double the distance you obtained to the apex of the flight to see what yardage you get.

That's the simple part, but requires you calculate each pin individually. The use of calculus could probabaly determine the desired pin without that.

But you can see why I just say go and shootukey:.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

kegan said:


> No, the mass of the arrow has absolutely nothing effect on how gravity effects it. Shoot an arrow straight and then drop one from the same height- they will land at the same time. Now drop a heavy hunting arrow and a light carbon arrow. Same time.
> 
> The KE shoudn't effect the flight at all. And only with very large feathers (like mine) does air friction begin to affect flight.
> 
> ...


Also take into account wind speed and direction, size of arrow, balance of arrows weight, and maybe even elevation and atmospheric pressure.


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

xXStanXx said:


> Also take into account wind speed and direction, size of arrow, balance of arrows weight, and maybe even elevation and atmospheric pressure.


IF BOTH ARROWS ARE EQUAL, and under the same conditions, Drop arrow # 1 from 5 feet in the air. Then shoot arrow # 2 HORIZONATALLY from 5 ft in the air. The time it takes them to hit the ground will be identical ( ALL ELSE BEEING EQUAL ) 

Othewise, the variables above in quote ^^^ must be taken into account for an exact answer. However, most of them will not have that big an affect for getting a simple answer.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ztc92 said:


> IF BOTH ARROWS ARE EQUAL, and under the same conditions, Drop arrow # 1 from 5 feet in the air. Then shoot arrow # 2 HORIZONATALLY from 5 ft in the air. The time it takes them to hit the ground will be identical ( ALL ELSE BEEING EQUAL )
> 
> Othewise, the variables above in quote ^^^ must be taken into account for an exact answer. However, most of them will not have that big an affect for getting a simple answer.


Bingo. The arrow's characterisitcs might effect the flight of the arrow, but we don't need to take them into account. Wind would also jsut affect speed, and could be calculated out well before the acutal math starts. None of the rest matters if you're trying to jsut get a matter of distance for certain elevation.


----------

